
Ask HN: What is the biggest thing you learnt during your time as a junior dev? - carlmungz
I&#x27;m a few months into my first ever programming gig and am interested in finding out how other developers did early on in their career
======
dudul
The most important thing I learnt: you're not your code. Whatever you're
writing today will be changed tomorrow, or even thrown away in a week. Some PM
will realize that they don't want it, or they want something different, and
that's OK. You're writing code to solve a problem, not to write code.

